# 2500hd ???



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OK -- I'm suddenly starting to look at getting a larger truck (which of course will be followed by a much larger Outback) -- i figure that with all of these deep discounts and stuff this is now the time to buy...

Currently I have a 2005 CHEVY Silverado 1500 (love it) but will need to upgrade to a Chevy Silverado 2500HD diesel or thereabouts...

Guess my questions are:

1. For those that have the Chevy Diesel -- is it a good reliable truck/engine/transmission?
2. Should i be looking at something else instead - larger - different make?? (I have owned Chevy's my whole life and like them) 
3. Anything I should be leary of or make sure i get with the truck or make sure that it comes with???

thx in advance

Ghosty


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm sure all the "truck" guys out there will laugh at me...but I'm ok with that.

When I was buying out new truck this summer, it was down to the Chevy (Allison/Duramax) and the Ford Super Duty F-350. There were a lot of MFG issues that made me lean toward the Ford (click on link below for 5 great videos)
http://www.fordvehicles.com/thetruthabouttrucks/

Then when I had it down to two model I finally took my wife. She noted the Chevy interior (their high end model) was rather plain compared to the Ford. I didn't really notice it before as I was more involved in pricing/towing/etc.... Once I thought about it for a while it meant more to me as I was going to be driving this rig for a long time and I might as well have a good looking and functional interior as well.

Last note...the truck MFG debate will go on forever. I don't care one brand from the other. I've had (just my truck span) 2 4-Runners..then a Ford Expedtion...then Chevy Suburban...now Ford F-350. Just saying I'm not trying to convince you to go Ford simply because it is a Ford and I'm a Ford guy.

Good luck buying...and remember to hold them over a barrel. I got the $750 spray in bed liner from one dealer in the deal as the other dealer said no. I let me feet do the speaking....


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If you are buying new the D/A is a great combination but don't expect the mpgs of the older diesels (less epa) also how long do you plan on keeping said truck 5 years/200,000 miles ? James


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I just bought the GMC 2500 with the Durmax and Allison tranny.
I've always been a Ford guy too. I would have bought a Ford if they did not have this twin turbo setup. From everyone I've talked to, they will average around 10mpg towing or not. This is what was told to me by my friend who is a Ford service writer. Some of the new Ford owners can chime in and let us know if this true.
With 600 miles on it, my Durmax is averaging 14 to 15 combined, mostly around town.
The GMC has an upgraded interior over the Chevy. I got mine fully loaded and it has the same interior as my mom's Caddy.
Ford is supposed to come out with a new motor and tranny in 2011 called the Scorpion. From what I've read, it should be good. But their new tranny will be a 6 speed. The current tranny is a 5 speed. 
I just decided to go with time tested and proven. You can't go wrong with the Durmax and 6 speed Allison, plus with the incentives we saved over 10,000 off sticker and got a free spray in bedliner.
No matter what you pick, have fun shopping and remember the GM employee pricing goes until Sep 2.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Ghosty,
We have the GMC D/A 2500, have had it for a yearish, have 32,000 miles (a good share of that towing either 'The Abi-One', or alot heavier equipt.) and no problems!! and great MPG. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you are already planning on a larger Tt or fiver, buy the 1 ton right away.

I wish I had stepped it up to the 3500 when buying my Dodge for the extra capacities.

Pricing is barely any different from a 3/4 ton, sometimes cheaper since people buy more 3/4 tons than 1 tons.

Steve


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Chevy (Allison/Duramax) 2500HD GET IT


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yianni said:


> ... I would have bought a Ford if they did not have this twin turbo setup. From everyone I've talked to, they will average around 10mpg towing or not. This is what was told to me by my friend who is a Ford service writer. Some of the new Ford owners can chime in and let us know if this true....


The fuel economy drop is not due to the turbos. It is due to the emission controls. All manufacturers dropped in fuel economy with the new emissions. Ford has never been the leader there (in recent history) and still isn't. Best I can tell though with the new trucks, it is less than 1mpg difference, but on my truck alone, I can change the FE by 3mpg easily with driving styles....

As an example, my 350 gets 14-15 around town and 18-19 on the highway. Last weekend I was in a hurry and was doing 75mph. For fun I hit the reset on the FE calculator and it came back at 16.7mpg







. Good motivation not to speed







. I slowed down to 70, and it climbed right back to 18mpg.

Find the truck that is right for you. I really don't think you can go wrong with any of the current Diesel 3/4 tons.... One suggestion though, for me the 3/4 to 1 ton upgrade was only a couple hundred dollars. It really came in handy when DW found the new trailer... I would be overweight on a 3/4 ton...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Square one, Ghosty. If you could get the Ford chassis and interior, which at least feels bigger and for sure is the wow leader, with the Cummins engine and the Allison transmission - alas...

We drove all three and chose the one we liked best. We liked the powertrain and its relative quiet, the brakes, the comparatively quiet wind noise (esp compared to the Dodge), and lower step-in height, important to my vertically challenged DW. For her, the dash over which she can see is welcome. One had such a bulge in front of the steering wheel she could see only instruments. I absolutely love the tranny and its engine braking feature. I have over 60k on this thing, half with the Excel on its back, and still have 60% front lining left, more on the rear. In the mountains, braking is largely just sending instructions to the transmission.

What I would change: if a 3/4, upgraded tire size if possible. Mostly, were I doing it over, I would get the 1-ton dually for the added weight capacity. Additional cost is minimal. Do get 4WD - it's hard to find a 3/4 or better without it, anyway, and not having it kills resale.

Have fun shopping. Now is a great time to do it.

Sluggo


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

You have to buy what your going to live with. I had the 1500 CC and after 1 year traded it for a 2500HD wD&A. truck pulls my SOB 5'er great. I choose the 2500 over the 3500 because of ride comfort as it is my daily driver. sit with the DW and look at what trailer you are thinking of upgrading to. bigger truck, bigger trailer all makes sense. If you are going for a 5'er and the gross is 13K or less loaded a 2500 is fine. going heavier you need a 3500, going really heavy you need a dullie. Go for the 8' bed and forget the slider with a 5'er, the slide is a pain and so is breaking your back widow when you cut it too hard (experience).

Pick the trailer first and fit it to the truck and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sluggo54 said:


> Square one, Ghosty. If you could get the Ford chassis and interior, which at least feels bigger and for sure is the wow leader, with the Cummins engine and the Allison transmission - alas...
> 
> We drove all three and chose the one we liked best. We liked the powertrain and its relative quiet, the brakes, the comparatively quiet wind noise (esp compared to the Dodge), and lower step-in height, important to my vertically challenged DW. For her, the dash over which she can see is welcome. One had such a bulge in front of the steering wheel she could see only instruments. I absolutely love the tranny and its engine braking feature. I have over 60k on this thing, half with the Excel on its back, and still have 60% front lining left, more on the rear. In the mountains, braking is largely just sending instructions to the transmission.
> 
> ...


Brakes... Yea things have changed.. Brakes on all the models are so much better.

I have 112,000 miles on mine.. The front is exactly at 1/2 and the rear is 2/3 pad left.. Yea Im am experienced trucker and all I do is wheel down the highway, but I have no jake, and have done a ton of pulling out west down big mountains with 13-15k 5ers..

I'm still amazed.. Now wondering how long they will last, maybe 200,000 miles.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh and get a LBZ 2007 Duramax... Us rv haulers have found that the last model before emissions was the best duramax they have made to date..

Bunches of guys have 150-200k on em with not much more than having some lil injector trouble.. Not the injectors them selves much, but sensor related stuff... lil stuff.

I think in years we will respect that trouble free LBZ. I think it will end up as respected as the dodge cummins for reliability and low maintance.

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> ... I would have bought a Ford if they did not have this twin turbo setup. From everyone I've talked to, they will average around 10mpg towing or not. This is what was told to me by my friend who is a Ford service writer. Some of the new Ford owners can chime in and let us know if this true....


The fuel economy drop is not due to the turbos. It is due to the emission controls. All manufacturers dropped in fuel economy with the new emissions. Ford has never been the leader there (in recent history) and still isn't. Best I can tell though with the new trucks, it is less than 1mpg difference, but on my truck alone, I can change the FE by 3mpg easily with driving styles....

As an example, my 350 gets 14-15 around town and 18-19 on the highway. Last weekend I was in a hurry and was doing 75mph. For fun I hit the reset on the FE calculator and it came back at 16.7mpg







. Good motivation not to speed







. I slowed down to 70, and it climbed right back to 18mpg.

Find the truck that is right for you. I really don't think you can go wrong with any of the current Diesel 3/4 tons.... One suggestion though, for me the 3/4 to 1 ton upgrade was only a couple hundred dollars. It really came in handy when DW found the new trailer... I would be overweight on a 3/4 ton...








[/quote]
I agree with everything Nathan says here. I too see the same MPGs in my 2008 F350. And have to agree - get the 1-ton !

DRIVE THEM ALL !! They are all good in their own way. One will stand out and just make sense for you and your family.

Good luck !!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If you want to strictly stay under GVWR then the 1 Ton is a good idea. On a GM you have about 2200lbs of payload which more or less says your Pin should be 1500# or under. I suspect it is a little less on a Dodge and maybe a little more on the Ford. Ford might be the nicest truck but look under the hood. Then read up on the twin turbo and egr setup. Things break and that doesn't look like an easily maintained setup to me cause I always have maintenance on my mind. I don't even think they are having any problems with them but it still is just a little complicated for me, again things break especially EGR valves.

8ft bed is also a good idea. I hate my slider and with the weight and price of a Pull Rite they are out of the question. My hitch is in and out of my bed 10 or more times per year and I ain't wresting with that Pull Rite monster.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> OK -- I'm suddenly starting to look at getting a larger truck (which of course will be followed by a much larger Outback) -- i figure that with all of these deep discounts and stuff this is now the time to buy...
> 
> Currently I have a 2005 CHEVY Silverado 1500 (love it) but will need to upgrade to a Chevy Silverado 2500HD diesel or thereabouts...
> 
> ...


 Ghosty

Before you decide what you are looking for decide what trailer you want. If its an Outback fiver then the 2500s would probably be suffice but if you are a little bigger then the 1 ton might be better for you. I am on the larger end of the scale for the 2500 but it has a relatively low pin weight so I am within the capacity of my truck. (7000lb on the scale with family so 2200 avaialble for hitch and pin weight). The pin weight came in at 1900 lb (Sherlin tongue scale) so I am at my limit. i will also be changing to 265 tires at the next change to have some extra margin to the rear axle weight.

Other things to consider when making the choice. Look at the truck weight and then look at the GVW. In general you will notice that the Ford is highest for capacity then the chevy then (from the data I have seen) the Dodge is much less. If it is your daily driver weight is the biggest driver in stop and go conditions for mileage so the Chevy is the lightest followed by the Dodge then the Ford.

I have the so called detuned LBZ (06LLY) and have 33,000 on it towing and daily use. The biggest issue I have had which is very common is the EGR valve sticks and gives you codes but otherwise does nothing. I have a ScanGaugeII which can reset codes and tell you what they are. Every time the EGR code comes on (usually first thing in the am) I reset and have done for 18 months now. Sometimes everyday for weeks other times once or twice. Resently its been off so I have not had to reset it. Others have EGR blockers and then electronics to fool the computor but i don't feel they are any better off. Although they do prevent any kind of inlet build up from the exhaust soot which in the long run maybe better. 
The transmission appears to have a good record for those that use it approapriatly i.e. no chips. I have th 6 speed and that helps empty and on the flat. Up hill towing the speed is so low that the managment won't allow more fuel in so you have to get it back to 2000 rpm to get the available power back which means changing down. For kicks (and to prove it to myself) I went at a hill in 5th at about 70 mph (about 1900rpm) and was able to hold the hill. At normal speed of 60 mph it won't hold 5th and there is a relatively large drop to 4th so the rpms come up and you loose some of you ecconomy. Performance wise running about 19000 lb total weight it does very well.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanx to eceryone for thier input -- it definitley helped ...


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Gosty;

I've been out of the loop for a while but just wanted to to add my 2cents. I currently own an 07.5 Chevy 2500HD,CC,D/A, AND I LOVE IT. I tow an 06 Outback 28FRLS. My previous truck was an 01 Chevy 2500HD,CC, 6.0 L engine. The 01 pulled the trailer good but it would pull it down on long grades. The 07 does not even know the trailer is back there. I don't know what else a person might want on the truck as it comes from the factory, unless you want guages for exhaust temp and such. Your comment about the new truck and possiably a bigger trailer would lead me to suggest getting a 3500HD,CC,D/A, duelley. You will enjoy.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Ghosty,

We started out with a Durango as our TV (before purchasing the OB, but figured it would work for a short time until we found a truck that was right for us). We didn't have the money for a new BHT (big honkin' truck) but if we had, we would probably not have gone with Chevrolet, because of previous not-so-hot overall Chevy experiences,. We're not big Ford car fans, but both of us have had good Ford trucks. We've been happy with Dodge, but were open to other options when we were looking.

We fell into a terrific one-owner, 2005 Dodge Ram 3500 Big Horn, long bed, crew cab. Diesel, with 20K miles on it. We thought the 1-ton might be a bit of overkill but figured we'd never find another deal as good as this one, so we went with it, and BOY we are glad we did. It handles the OB with no problem and we have plenty of room in the cab for five plus Bob-the-wonder-dog.

I've also read some of Carey's transporting adventures, and was interested to hear some of the positive posts he's written about the Dodge, both from his own experience and from others he's run into.

Pricing on the Dodge we bought was noticeably less than on the Fords on the same lot (all 3/4 tons with a LOT more mileage, btw). This one doesn't have 4wd but if we need 4WD for getting to work or whatnot, we have the Durango. We'll most likely be in the Mid-Atlantic for a while longer and don't figure on needing it to tow the OB (yeah, yeah, I know, famous last words..







). If we were buying new, though, I'd go with 4wd as someone else here recommended. Nice to have it when you need it.

Find the best deal you can and go with it. If you're used to Chevys and have a good dealer who will work with you, that's probably going to work out best for you. Sometimes familiarity helps a lot when hauling something big/new/different. Less stress in an oh-sh** stop., because you already know what to do in that sort of vehicle. I know that driving the Ram with the OB behind it is easier for me than another truck would be, because I"m used to driving Dodges.

Sorry, no useful engine info, just the gut feeling stuff. I do speak car, but it's more like a third or fourth language, somewhere behind Mom, Army, and Texan...

Lynne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Thanx to eceryone for thier input -- it definitley *helped* ...


.."helped"? That implies a decision has been made. Give it up...show us the pictures.


----------

